# Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

Mein gestriger Angeltag:
Nach einem halben Jahr Wartezeit hatte ich endlich mal die Angelecke mit den Ruten, die nicht so oft eingebrauch waren ausgestaubt und sortiert.
Dabei kam mir meine Winkelpicker entgegen, die ich just von ihrer alten Montage befreite und mit neuer Schnur bestückte und gleich in den Angelkoffer beförderte. Nun war es dann gegen 16 Uhr und ich nahm eine Stelle an einem kleinen Kanal an, an der ich sonst standartmäßige feine Posenmontage mit meiner feinen Friedfisch-Posenrute ausbringe.
Dort treiben sich durchaus auch einmal einige Angler herum, ich packte also meine bewährten Ruten aus, warf 2 Posen aus und stellte dann meine Winkelpicker mit kleinenem Sargblei ans Gewässer.
Mit der Picker fing ich an diesem Tag nichts, weil mein Fangkontingent über die Posen bereits erschöpft war.

Als ich die Ruten auseinandersteckte, stieß mich ein anderer Angler an und meinte: "Das Teil kannst du eigentlich wegwerfen. Die Technik ist doch uralt. Nutz einfach eine leichte Feeder-Rute, damit geht viel mehr!"

So...jetzt mal zur Diskussion gestellt?
Angelt ihr noch mit der Picker, ja oder nein?
Und warum angelt ihr noch damit oder warum nicht?...

Mit ist das Argument mit dem 'uralt' etwas...äh...unlogisch.
Wer fängt hat schließlich Recht. Und fangen wird die Rute sicherlich nochmal den einen oder anderen Fisch.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Die "Grundangler" von heute kennen doch nix anderes mehr als ne Feeder-Rute. Wobei die wenigsten damit "feedern" sonders Grundangelnb mit Futterkorb betreiben - der alle 1 Stunde mal neu befüllt wird.

 Ich fische am Stillwasser sogar noch mit der SwingTip  Ne Picker ist ne schöne Angellei... kleines Laufblei dran und dann aben auf einem per Hand angelegten Futterplatz fischen.... sehr effektiv.


----------



## Rotbart (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Die Fische beißen auf den Köder, der im Wasser liegt, nicht die Rute, die am Ufer ist.

Ich mag meine Winkelpicker. Sie ist leicht und kurz und trotzdem erreiche ich Wurfweiten in mittlerer Distanz. Ideal zum Wanderangeln auf Weißfische, auch in unzugänglichen Bereichen.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ne echte Picker ist ein tolles Gerät für das Feine fischen. Mit Betonung auf FEIN. Nutze ich selbst immer wieder sehr gerne und wenn andere sagen, veraltet bla bla dann haben dir null Ahnung davon Wie Fr schon schrieb, die meisten sind nicht mal in der Lage ne Feederrute richtig einzusetzen und solche Leute machen dann den Mund auf. 
Wo ist der kotz emoji.


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die "Grundangler" von heute kennen doch nix anderes mehr als ne Feeder-Rute. Wobei die wenigsten damit "feedern" sonders Grundangelnb mit Futterkorb betreiben - der alle 1 Stunde mal neu befüllt wird.
> 
> Ich fische am Stillwasser sogar noch mit der SwingTip  Ne Picker ist ne schöne Angellei... kleines Laufblei dran und dann aben auf einem per Hand angelegten Futterplatz fischen.... sehr effektiv.



Ich habe auch eine SwingTip Rute, die allerdings auch speziell angefertigte Feederspitzen hat, falls ich mal leichte Futterkörbe weiter ausbringen will.

Ich halte grade die Picker in kleinen Stillgewässern für extrem effektiv. Kleiner Kanal. Anfüttern. Fertig. #6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Habe drei Stück und die werden auch gehegt und gepflegt. 
 Und na klaaaar Angel ich noch damit.
 Warum: Weil ich damit bei Vergleichsfischen oft noch Punkte wo sonst nichts mehr geht. Einfach ein geniales feines Fischen#6


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich mag persönlich keine Winkelpicker, dass liegt wohl an meiner allgemeinen Aversion gegen Grundangeln an sich.
Aber mir ist Jemand bekannt, der fast ausschließlich mit einer Winkelpicker unterwegs ist und zwar am Bach.
Betonung liegt dabei auf unterwegs, weil er ziemlich häufig die Stelle wechselt.
Der Kerl fängt alles damit, inclusive Hechte, welche selbstverständlich auch damit zu fangen sind.
Einziger Unterschied zur normalen Montage, ein dünnes Stahlvorfach und ein etwas größerer (Einzel) Haken wird dann schon montiert.
Der Typ hat nicht viel mehr dabei, als ein normaler Spinnfischer so mit sich führt!
Er ist eindeutig der beste Hegefischer den es dort am Bach gibt, weil es übers Jahr doch einige Hechtels sind die er so "entfernt"!

Jürgen


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich mag persönlich keine Winkelpicker, dass liegt wohl an meiner allgemeinen Aversion gegen Grundangeln an sich.
> Aber mir ist Jemand bekannt, der fast ausschließlich mit einer Winkelpicker unterwegs ist und zwar am Bach.
> Betonung liegt dabei auf unterwegs, weil er ziemlich häufig die Stelle wechselt.
> Der Kerl fängt alles damit, inclusive Hechte, welche selbstverständlich auch damit zu fangen sind.
> ...



Es ist auch nichts falsch daran, bestimmte Angelmethoden nicht zu mögen. Da muss ja jeder das Seine finden.
Ich werde z.B. nie zum großen Angler vom Boot aus werden, weil mir dabei chronisch schlecht wird. Trotzdem zolle ich denjenigen, die es tun, den nötigen Respekt.
Und dies tust du auch. Und so sollte das sein. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich fische nur mit Winkelpicker. Habe mir eine eigene Montage erschaffen und bin fast nur noch damit unterwegs. Es ist eine Mischform, mit seinen typischen Nachteilen, aber auch Vorteilen.


----------



## Xianeli (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich selbst benutze keine weshalb ich für Nein stimmte. Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?  Im Gegenteil! Ich glaube sie ist wieder schwer im kommen. Man liest immer mehr darüber bzw erscheinen immer mehr Artikel oder Themen in Foren darüber. Wo die Feederrute zu groß oder sperrig ist wegen Platzmangel ist eine Winkelpicker Gold Wert. Ich brauche keinen bestimmten Winkel mit der Rute einhalten was viele Vorteile mit sich bringen kann. Habe bisher immer mehr als genug Platz gehabt weshalb ich noch nie über eine Anschaffung nachdachte.


----------



## Rotbart (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist eine Mischform, mit seinen typischen Nachteilen, aber auch Vorteilen.



Erzähl.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich finde die winkelpicker faszinierend. Als fast reiner Flussangler hat man ein großes Herz für Grundangelmethoden. Aber leider habe ich keine Gewässer für die er geeignet wäre da in beiden Teichen eine latente 20-Pfund-Karpfen-Gefahr herrscht. Insofern fehlt mir eine Antwortmöglichkeit ala "ich hätte einen wenn ich passende Gewässer hätte"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Erzähl.



Feedern hat den großen Vorteil direkt am Hakenköder zu füttern, du zentrierst dich also quasi ( abgesehen von Fehlwürfen), hast also immer die Gewissheit dicht an der Sache zu sein.

Beim Posenangeln hast du selbiges, nimmst die Pose als Wurf/Sichtpunkt und bringst das Futter dementsprechend ein.

Das Pickern ist Grundangeln wie Feedern, aber ohne Sichtpunkt. Du musst also dein Futter ohne Markerposen und Co. schon mit viel Vertrauen werfen. Deswegen angelt man mit dieser Methode nur auf kurzen Bahnen, weil es sonst sehr umständlich wird.

Es gibt natürlich sämtliche Spielereien, etwa eine eingeklippte Zweitrute mit Korb zum Füttern oder eine Pose als Sichtpunkt. Reduziert man sich jetzt aber auf diese eine Methode, das Pickern, dann sieht es wie beschrieben aus.

- Feinstes Grundangeln
- Kurze Distanzen
- Unauffällige Präsentation
- Sehr feine Ruten
- Wenig benötigtes Zubehör/Gerödel
- 2,10m bis 2,70m lange Ruten
- Wurfgewichte bis 30g







E: Ich hatte dazu auch mal einen ganz kleinen Bericht im AB geschrieben

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332628&highlight=Kleiner+Fluss+Gro%DF


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde die winkelpicker faszinierend. Als fast reiner Flussangler hat man ein großes Herz für Grundangelmethoden. Aber leider habe ich keine Gewässer für die er geeignet wäre da in beiden Teichen eine latente 20-Pfund-Karpfen-Gefahr herrscht. Insofern fehlt mir eine Antwortmöglichkeit ala "ich hätte einen wenn ich passende Gewässer hätte"



Sorry ich konnte nicht alles mit bedenken. 



> - Feinstes Grundangeln
> - Kurze Distanzen
> - Unauffällige Präsentation
> - Sehr feine Ruten
> ...


Meine Picker zieht auch noch bis 45 g Wurfgewicht mit. (wobei man da so gut wie ohnehin nicht ran kommt- meist einfach ein sehr leichtes Blei direkt auf der Schnur bis so 20g.

Anm.: Cooler Bericht.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Warum sollte der Winklepicker veraltet sein? Zumal doch der Übergang zu einer LEICHTEN Feederrute fließend ist? Ich hab einen und angel, wenn ich überhaupt mal Grundangeln gehe, gern damit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Leech schrieb:


> Sorry ich konnte nicht alles mit bedenken.
> 
> Meine Picker zieht auch noch bis 45 g Wurfgewicht mit. (wobei man da so gut wie ohnehin nicht ran kommt- meist einfach ein sehr leichtes Blei direkt auf der Schnur bis so 20g.
> 
> Anm.: Cooler Bericht.



Die Grenzen sind da fließend, ich würde mich keinesfalls festlegen. Die Gelehrten selbst sind sich nicht sicher. Es gibt ja auch Karpfenpicker mit 50g Wurfgewicht. Wo hört Winkelpickern auf und wo fängt Feedern an ist auch eine Frage der Individualität.


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Winklepicker veraltet sein? Zumal doch der Übergang zu einer LEICHTEN Feederrute fließend ist? Ich hab einen und angel, wenn ich überhaupt mal Grundangeln gehe, gern damit.



Das frag ich mich auch. Feedern ist halt der absolute Trend.
Und die Grenzen sind in dem Bereich ja schon sehr sehr verzogen.



> Die Grenzen sind da fließend, ich würde mich keinesfalls festlegen. Die  Gelehrten selbst sind sich nicht sicher. Es gibt ja auch Karpfenpicker  mit 50g Wurfgewicht



Wer fängt behält Recht.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Naja "Trend" ist zuviel gesagt v.a. gegenüber Spinnfischen und Hechtansitz mit Köfi; nichtsdestotrotz ist Feedern die Friedfischeinstiegsdroge der heutigen Zeit.

Sorry fürs OT, ich versuche noch die Kurve zu bekommen:
Ab 50gr fängt für mich UL Feedern an, drunter kann es ein Picker sein, aber das ist meine ich eher von der Aktion  (parabolisch IIRC) abhänging


----------



## Moringotho (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

sers,

musste mit nein stimmen, da ich meine beiden picker schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt habe.
juckt mich aber jetzt grade wieder in den fingern die beiden mal wieder mitzunehmen.

war immer eine ein feine sache mit den beiden auf schleie und rotauge.
einfach ein kleines laufblei drauf, ein oder zwei ballen weckmehl mit bisschen püriertem mais, zimt und maden drin, paar meter raus oder an die seerosen, überhängende büsche oder bäume ran und losgings. 
hat mir den ein und anderen schönen fisch gebracht. grade an stellen wo mit grösseren ruten vom platz her nicht viel ging.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> musste mit nein stimmen, da ich meine beiden picker schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt habe.
> juckt mich aber jetzt grade wieder in den fingern die beiden mal wieder mitzunehmen.
> ...



Ich werde meine Picker jetzt mal öfter mit an den Kanal nehmen neben meiner Swingtip. Da geht bestimmt was.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich weiß, dass das Feedern oder Karpfenangeln heutzutage die Einstiegsdroge ins Friedfischangeln ist. Aber ich finde es bedauernswert. Ich seh das grade bei dem 9jährigen Lütten von einer Bekannten...der kann kaum gradeaus werfen, will aber eine Karpfenausrüstung. Er kann kaum eine halbgroße Brasse gefühlvoll landen, will aber auf Hecht mit Jerk. Und bezieht sein Wissen aus youtube Videos, wo die großen Fische nur so in den Kescher hopsen.


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass das Feedern oder Karpfenangeln heutzutage die Einstiegsdroge ins Friedfischangeln ist. Aber ich finde es bedauernswert. Ich seh das grade bei dem 9jährigen Lütten von einer Bekannten...der kann kaum gradeaus werfen, will aber eine Karpfenausrüstung. Er kann kaum eine halbgroße Brasse gefühlvoll landen, will aber auf Hecht mit Jerk. Und bezieht sein Wissen aus youtube Videos, wo die großen Fische nur so in den Kescher hopsen.



Meine Angelkarriere hat angefangen, als ich mir die Eisangel von meinem Vater in Schweden gemobst habe und vom Steg aus mit Brot kleine Karpfenfische rausgehoben habe.
Rotaugen, kleine Brassen. Hinterher gabs Ärger und hin und wieder mal frischen Fisch. Hat sich ausgezahlt. :m Auch wenn von der Ausrüstung her da nix gepasst hat. 

Und die Sache mit den YouTube-Videos...hat alles seine Pro&Contras. Grundsätzlich schau ich mir da nur noch Leute an, die ehrlich genug sind auf ihr Scheitern in Videos zu erfassen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Leech schrieb:


> Meine Angelkarriere hat angefangen, als ich mir die Eisangel von meinem Vater in Schweden gemobst habe und vom Steg aus mit Brot kleine Karpfenfische rausgehoben habe.
> Rotaugen, kleine Brassen. Hinterher gabs Ärger und hin und wieder mal frischen Fisch. Hat sich ausgezahlt. :m Auch wenn von der Ausrüstung her da nix gepasst hat.
> 
> Und die Sache mit den YouTube-Videos...hat alles seine Pro&Contras. Grundsätzlich schau ich mir da nur noch Leute an, die ehrlich genug sind auf ihr Scheitern in Videos zu erfassen.



Youtuber bedienen auch, was die Leute wollen. Wäre es sonderlich falsch, niemand würde es schauen.


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Youtuber bedienen auch, was die Leute wollen. Wäre es sonderlich falsch, niemand würde es schauen.



Auch wahr. Am Ende muss man es selbst am Wasser hinkriegen.
Sonst bringt das alles nix. Ich frag lieber erstmal hier nach Rat oder Meinung, bevor ich Mist baue (siehe mein Stippruten-Thread bzgl der Länge der Angelschnur).

Vieles des tieferen Wissens hat sich durch zufällige Erfahrung am Wasser gegeben oder eben wie bei der Winklepicker aus einem Kapitel eines Büches über das Grundangeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Leech schrieb:


> Auch wahr. Am Ende muss man es selbst am Wasser hinkriegen.
> Sonst bringt das alles nix. Ich frag lieber erstmal hier nach Rat oder Meinung, bevor ich Mist baue (siehe mein Stippruten-Thread bzgl der Länge der Angelschnur).
> 
> Vieles des tieferen Wissens hat sich durch zufällige Erfahrung am Wasser gegeben oder eben wie bei der Winklepicker aus einem Kapitel eines Büches über das Grundangeln.



Ich konsumiere generell alles, wenn die Sympathie für den Inhalt und den Darsteller vorhanden ist. Ich bin da recht Wertungsfrei, warum sollte ich auch stets mit meinem Maßstab an irgendeine Arbeit heran gehen.

Passt der Inhalt, reflektiere ich es und setze es für mich unter Berücksichtigung der Gegebenheiten um. Es ist Inspiration, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe meine Picker auch häufig im Gebrauch (mehr als meine Feeder). FF hat hier schon die relavanten Argumente aufgeführt. Bei mir kommt hinzu, dass mein Stammgewässer teilw. sehr bewachsen ist, also mit langen Stecken es sehr unhandlich wird. Meine Picker ist 2,70 m lang und es macht Spaß mit ihr. Im Winter wird sie aber auch gerne "missbraucht". Langsam sinkender Sbirolino drauf und ab zur Forellenjagd. Macht Laune und klappt wunderbar.


----------



## tincatinca (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass das Feedern oder Karpfenangeln heutzutage die Einstiegsdroge ins Friedfischangeln ist. Aber ich finde es bedauernswert. Ich seh das grade bei dem 9jährigen Lütten von einer Bekannten...der kann kaum gradeaus werfen, will aber eine Karpfenausrüstung. Er kann kaum eine halbgroße Brasse gefühlvoll landen, will aber auf Hecht mit Jerk. Und bezieht sein Wissen aus youtube Videos, wo die großen Fische nur so in den Kescher hopsen.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das Fischen mit Schwimmer und Matchrute (beim kleinen Kind zuerst noch eine kürzere Rute) die beste Angelart, dass Kinder verschiedene Dinge verstehen und erlernen.
Zum einen muss man relativ oft auswerfen, zum anderen gibt es verschiedene Schwimmer (Formen, Tragkraft, Waggler, etc.). Weiter muss man (im Fluss) Schnur und Rolle kontrollieren lernen und merken, wenn der Köder "über Grund geht/aufliegt" (Stichwort Präsentation). So lernen Kinder sich mit verschiedenen Sachen auseinanderzusetzen und diese zu verstehen.
Auch lernt man Anfüttern, das Erkennen von Gewässerstrukturen und Umgang mit nicht allzu starkem Gerät im Drill. 
Dinge wie Bebleiung oder den Köder auftreiben lassen kommen dann später.

Darüber hinaus halte ich die Winkelpickerrute/Schwingspitze als ideale Ergänzung zum Fischen mit der Pose, auch bereits im Kindesalter.


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich habe meine Picker auch häufig im Gebrauch (mehr als meine Feeder). FF hat hier schon die relavanten Argumente aufgeführt. Bei mir kommt hinzu, dass mein Stammgewässer teilw. sehr bewachsen ist, also mit langen Stecken es sehr unhandlich wird. Meine Picker ist 2,70 m lang und es macht Spaß mit ihr. Im Winter wird sie aber auch gerne "missbraucht". Langsam sinkender Sbirolino drauf und ab zur Forellenjagd. Macht Laune und klappt wunderbar.



Wenn die Rute das Ganze mitmacht.
Meine Karpfenrute wird auch regelmäßig zur Raubfischrute.
Extra dafür hatte ich sie sogar einmal angeschafft.
Ob jetzt für Köderfische an Pose oder auf Grundblei. 
Das funktioniert auch immer. Am Ende ist die Bezeichnung ja nur ein 'Verkaufsname' der Hersteller.


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Winklepicker oder eingedeutscht Winkelpicker, heist das nicht heutzutage kurze Feeder ultralight?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Der "Winkelpicker" oder (kurze) Feinspitzenantennen-Rute ist doch der Grossvater der "Dropshot" oder Spürangelrute, und damit mega-in ! :m


----------



## Leech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Winklepicker oder eingedeutscht Winkelpicker, heist das nicht heutzutage kurze Feeder ultralight?



Die Ultralight Feeder-Ruten, die ich kenne, sind eher größer von der Länge her und kriegen auch mehr Entfernung hin als meine Winklepicker.
Man kann aber natürlich auch an der Winklepicker ganz ganz leichte Futterkörbe fischen. |supergri
Aber die Winklepicker ist für mich eher so im Nahbereich im Einsatz und nicht die große Wurfmaschine.|kopfkrat
Gefühlt ist die Picker der feinere, verkürztere Bruder der Ultralighten Feederrute.


----------



## geomas (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich habe momentan keine Picker im Bestand, nutze aber regelmäßig Schwingspitzruten, die von der Aktion her einer Picker sehr ähneln, nur eben eine andere Art der Bißanzeige bieten.

Die feine Grundangelei, sei es mit ein paar Spaltbleien als Wurfgewicht, einem winzigen Grundblei oder Mini-Futterkörbchen, ist ganz sicher nicht veraltet.

Viele der heute als „Winklepicker” angebotenen Ruten sind meiner Meinung nach praktisch kurze Feeder-Ruten, waschechte Winklepicker gibt es neu nur noch wenige.

Hier https://fischundfang.de/woher-stammt-der-name-winklepicker-43404/ ist ein lesenswerter Artikel zu dem Thema.


----------



## Oyabun (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich habe immer gerne mit meiner Winkelpicker geangelt und auch gut gefangen.


Nutze die auch weiterhin und werde mir in den nächsten Wochen auch eine Neue gönnen. #6




LG
Dirk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Oyabun schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gerne mit meiner Winkelpicker geangelt und auch gut gefangen.
> 
> 
> Nutze die auch weiterhin und werde mir in den nächsten Wochen auch eine Neue gönnen. #6
> ...



Welche wird es denn werden Dirk?


----------



## Oyabun (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Moin.


Es wird wohl die Shimano Aernos werden. 
Länge 2,70 und bis 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht.

Mit Shimano habe ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Und knapp 70 Euro reisst auch kein Loch ins Portemonnaie. 


LG
Dirk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Oyabun schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> 
> Es wird wohl die Shimano Aernos werden.
> ...



Ich denke es ist eine gute Wahl und du liegst genau richtig. Schönes Ding!


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Leech schrieb:


> Wenn die Rute das Ganze mitmacht.
> Meine Karpfenrute wird auch regelmäßig zur Raubfischrute.
> Extra dafür hatte ich sie sogar einmal angeschafft.
> Ob jetzt für Köderfische an Pose oder auf Grundblei.
> Das funktioniert auch immer. Am Ende ist die Bezeichnung ja nur ein 'Verkaufsname' der Hersteller.


Aber sicher, die Sbiros haben 10-13gr. Bei uns gibt's inzwischen einige, die so fischen.

Möchte aber gerne die Frage um eine weitere erweitern: *

Mit welchen Rollen angelt ihr an der Picker?* 
Freilauf/Frontbremse, Größe, etc.???


----------



## geomas (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Aber sicher, die Sbiros haben 10-13gr. Bei uns gibt's inzwischen einige, die so fischen.
> 
> Möchte aber gerne die Frage um eine weitere erweitern: *
> 
> ...



Quick Finessa 920 FS (sehr kleine Freilaufrolle) an meiner Ultra-Light-Feeder-Rute (lange Picker, wenn man so will). 

An den Schwingspitzruten befinden sich alte Rollen (Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2200 und 2200 II).


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

:l:l:l

Meine Angelei aus der Jugend und immer noch gerne betrieben, wer das mal richtig gelernt hat weiß sie zu schätzen. 
Die Rute klassisch im 90° Winkel zum Futterkorb aufgebaut und los gehts. Die passende Rutenauflage will ich mir heuer mal gescheit bauen......sowas gibts leider nicht zu kaufen was ich will.




> Fantastic Fishing 	 		*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*
> Ich fische nur mit Winkelpicker. Habe mir eine eigene Montage  erschaffen und bin fast nur noch damit unterwegs. Es ist eine Mischform,  mit seinen typischen Nachteilen, aber auch Vorteilen.



#6


----------



## Leech (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> *
> 
> Mit welchen Rollen angelt ihr an der Picker?*
> Freilauf/Frontbremse, Größe, etc.???



An meiner hängt eine Abu Garcia Cardinal SX10.
Reicht für die kleinen KöFis und Rotaugen aus dem kleinen Nebenkanal in dem ich damit fische locker aus.
Karpfen sind dort nämlich nicht zu erwarten.
(schön das hier eine lebhafte Diskussion ausgebrochen ist)


----------



## Darket (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich Fische meine Picker auch gerne. Da ich meist nicht mit zu harter Strömung zu kämpfen habe, geht das auch super. Meist ist die zweite dann eine waschechte Feeder und ich teste aus, ob eher was auf Distanz oder im Nahbereich geht. Ich hoffe meist auf letzteres weil die auf hier offenbar auf Größen zwischen 45 und 50cm genormten Brassen auf der 30g Picker doch mehr Spaß machen als auf der 120g Feeder. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich die dann doch meist eher als ultralight Feeder mit Korb nutze.


----------



## Leech (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich Fische meine Picker auch gerne. Da ich meist nicht mit zu harter Strömung zu kämpfen habe, geht das auch super. Meist ist die zweite dann eine waschechte Feeder und ich teste aus, ob eher was auf Distanz oder im Nahbereich geht. Ich hoffe meist auf letzteres weil die auf hier offenbar auf Größen zwischen 45 und 50cm genormten Brassen auf der 30g Picker doch mehr Spaß machen als auf der 120g Feeder. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich die dann doch meist eher als ultralight Feeder mit Korb nutze.



Ich hatte neben 10 und 15g Grundbleien auch einen 20g Futterkorb in meinen Arsenal der Picker Dose gefunden


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich hatte neben 10 und 15g Grundbleien auch einen 20g Futterkorb in meinen Arsenal der Picker Dose gefunden



....und ich einen Madenkorb. #6


----------



## thanatos (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

wenn es zu kalt wird um stundenlang im Kahn zu sitzen 
 kommt mein Winkelpicker ( auch mal mit Schwingspitze ) zum Einsatz man kommt eben bedeutend weiter als mit der Posenmontage raus . #6

 was heißt veraltet  |kopfkrat  was fängt ist modern - basta


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



thanatos schrieb:


> wenn es zu kalt wird um stundenlang im Kahn zu sitzen
> kommt mein Winkelpicker ( auch mal mit Schwingspitze ) zum Einsatz man kommt eben bedeutend weiter als mit der Posenmontage raus . #6
> 
> was heißt veraltet  |kopfkrat  was fängt ist modern - basta



Hast du dazu ne Ersatzspitze mit Gewindespitze?


----------



## Moringotho (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

sers,

*Mit welchen Rollen angelt ihr an der Picker? 
Freilauf/Frontbremse, Größe, etc.???*

hab an meinen einmal ein DAM Quick Finessa III 525 und einmal ein 530 verbaut. passen meiner meinung nach sowohl von gewicht als auch vom fassungsvermögen gut zu den kleinen.

zudem ist es ja kein geheimnis das ich ein grosser fan der quick finessa III bin.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Wenn es sehr fein ist ,nur Uferbereich gefischt wird,habe ich auch schon  ne 1000er Größe drauf aber nie mehr als 2500er Shimano Größe .Bei der groberen Version auch mit Freilauf.
das ist dann aber der tatsache geschuldet das man 2 Ruten nicht gleichermaßen beaufsichtigen kann.Front oder Heckbremse ist mir persönlich egal.Haupsache ruckfrei und zuverlässig.Habe beides.
Eine verlorene Kombi war schmerzhaft genug.


----------



## thanatos (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hast du dazu ne Ersatzspitze mit Gewindespitze?



selbstverständlich , warum ?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



thanatos schrieb:


> selbstverständlich , warum ?



Ich hab zwar mittlerweile auch so eine Spitze nur damals wüsste ich nicht das jemand bei uns so gefischt hat.
Sehr vielseitig einsetzbar. #6


----------



## Leech (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hast du dazu ne Ersatzspitze mit Gewindespitze?



Ich habe eine Friedfischrute, zu der ich Schwingspitzen, eine weiche Feeder-Spitze und zwei Spitzen habe, die man auf eine Winklepicker setzen würde.
Zusätzlich habe ich dann noch eine 'waschechte' Winklepicker.
Verrichten beide ihren Dienst.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar mittlerweile auch so eine Spitze nur damals wüsste ich nicht das jemand bei uns so gefischt hat.
> Sehr vielseitig einsetzbar. #6



Habe mir für diesen Einsatzzweck vor ca. 30 Jahre eine Daiwa Jaguar Mulitiquiver gekauft.
 Eine Rute aus der Daiwa Scottland Serie, sehr feiner Stock. Kurzes Handteil, ein Mittelteil und zwei Spitzenteile, eins mit Schraubgewinde und die zweite Spitze für den Einsatz einer der drei Quiverspitzen.

 Fische ich immer noch sehr gerne.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Hi!
Mit keiner anderen Grundrute bin ich so schnell wie mit dem Picker. Mein "Setup" besteht aus einer Sänger Masterpiece in 270cm und bis 80gr, ner 2500er c14 Shimano, 0,12er Fireline mit 1m 20er Fluo als "Vorschnur".
Die 80gr Wurfgewicht sind schamlos übertrieben, aber bis 50 geht schon.
Neben Blei benutze ich auch kleine Körbe oder Methodfeeder.
Für mich die Formel 1 des Grundangelns...:vik:.
Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> eins mit Schraubgewinde und die zweite Spitze für den Einsatz einer der drei Quiverspitzen.


Hat jemand Erfahrung mit aktuell verfügbaren Gewinderingen und (selbstgemachten) Aufschraubspitzen? 
(Rutenbauer #h)

Oder ist ein zweites Spitzenteil oder geschlachtete gleiche Zweitrute mit abgeschnittener Spitze und einsteckbaren Zusatzspitzen sowieso viel besser?


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Zur Ausgangsfrage, ganz klar ein nein. Hab mir vor ca.20 Jahren ne gebrauchte Angelausrüstung aus einer Erbmasse gekauft. Waren so ca. 50 Ruten bei. Alles nichts hochwärtiges aber doch brauchbar. Darunter auch 2 Winkelpicker. Ratet mal welche der 50 Ruten heute noch ab und zu mal zum Einsatz kommen. Genau, die beiden Winkelpicker. Alles andere ist in den Jahren zerbröselt oder in der Bucht gelandet.  Eine Überraschung gabs bei den Pickern, hab mal irgendwann am Griffstück rumgefummelt und gemerkt, die Kappe kann man ja abschrauben. Zum Vorschein kamen 3 Ersatzspitzen.


----------



## geomas (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit aktuell verfügbaren Gewinderingen und (selbstgemachten) Aufschraubspitzen?
> (Rutenbauer #h)
> 
> Oder ist ein zweites Spitzenteil oder geschlachtete gleiche Zweitrute mit abgeschnittener Spitze und einsteckbaren Zusatzspitzen sowieso viel besser?



Gewindenendringe sind „gut verfügbar”, zum Beispiel von Seymo.
Einschraubbare Quivertips hab ich noch nicht probiert, diese Teile sind auch neu noch zu kaufen (aber eher nicht im Angelladen um die Ecke).

Von der Handhabung her würde ich wohl eine normale Pickerrute mit Einsteckspitzen gegenüber der Einschraublösung bevorzugen.

Es gibt übrigens auch neu noch Ruten mit zwei Spitzenteilen - einem mit Einsteckspitzen zum Pickern/leichten Feedern und einem zweiten Spitzenteil mit Gewindeendring zum Einsatz mit der Schwingspitze oder als Posenrute (Jenzi Artini Powerise - sicher bei weitem nicht so hochwertig wie die Daiwa von u-see fischer, dafür relativ preiswert und noch neu zu kaufen)...


----------



## Raubfischjäger (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist die Winkelpicker ein Relikt der Vergangenheit?*

Ich benutze die Pickerrute auch ganz gerne.
Meine erste Picker hat mir früher immer schöne Brassen in den Buhnenkesseln im Rhein gebracht. Außerdem mag ich das Handling der Pickerruten sehr: Gut zu transportieren, schnell auf- und abgebaut und man kann auch engere Angelstellen gut befischen.
Mittlerweile zweckentfremde ich meine Picker auch gerne und verwende sie beim Forellenangeln mit dem Bodentaster. Funktioniert bei mir sehr gut!#6


----------

